# Random Shots!



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

View attachment 101377

View attachment 101378

View attachment 101379

View attachment 101380

View attachment 101381

View attachment 101382

View attachment 101383


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Lookin Good!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

on the fish it says I love U..


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> on the fish it says I love U..








































VALENTINES DAY GIFT!

I like that tank tho.....


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> on the fish it says I love U..


I always see them in fish stores. People auctually do buy them, hmmmm







.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that aint right lol i luv u one a fish?! its...a fish. meh
cute cat lol


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

"Look at the funbags on that hosehound"


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

how did u get i love u on that fish ...lol looking good tho.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> "Look at the funbags on that hosehound"


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i think they inject them with dye i never seen it done like that ...







pretty cool man


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

those i <3 u fish are horrid







.
they sedate them or something and inject colors into them with needles.
they usually make "lovely patterns".

i saw some report or something that 20-40% of the fish doesnt make it :S.

other wise nice fish and cat!

nice chick


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Your taste in females is far better than your taste in fish


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

I think I know her!

I would have to see her without her shirt off for a positive ID though.









J/king dude. She's hot.

The "I <3 U fish" Not so...

Good pics.

Samps


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

whose teh babe?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=post&id=101379


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

ur chick has anice pair :rasp: 
i agree with the better taste in chicks then in fish.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> Your taste in females is far better than your taste in fish


These are not all my fish...look at my other post before you say something like that. And yes about my girl....only the best for me!



> how did u get i love u on that fish ...lol looking good tho.


I dunno why everybody thinks I do this to fish or something. Yes I bought them for my girl as a V-day present......so shoot me. They are going to get dyed reguardless. And I really think its safe to say that these fish will have a far better life then most fish who will never be dyed....its just common sence folks. You dunno how many fish I have seen croak just because people dont know what the hell they are doing. Generally the hobby is cruel just because of this fact. These fish have gone through a bad experience but my girl loves them.....now that you have all seen my girlfriend lemme ask you this....would you have done the same


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

YES! girls are suckers for this type of thing..

and i bet she vacuumed the basement that night too


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

The problem is when you buy them, you encoourage suppliers and retailers to order more









Love the cat tho


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> YES! girls are suckers for this type of thing..


Speak for yourself...if a dude gave me those fish I'd probably send him back to the store to buy something that could eat them...that and to bash the store owner over the head for carrying them...


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

How long have they been dyeing them??? If I didnt buy them that day....they will still be in their tanks tomorrow. It really doesnt matter to me......maybe I am over sensitive or something but this hobby IN GENERAL IS CRUEL!! If you guys are so worried about something that hapenned to these fish that they dont even remember now then you are in for a rude awakening. I would bet that at least 75% of fish bought at the fish store dont even last a few months. Mine will be alive and happr for alot longer......I am about to get a job at a LFS and spend alot of time there and also see alot of people just getting into the hobby that just dont care about what fish goes with another fish and just wants to do whatever they want and end up loosing ALOT of fish and just come back and buy more. I do think dyeing fish is cruel but it will happen anyways and when I see them in the store I dont like to punish them just for beeing dyed......I bought them to give them a chance at a better life


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> How long have they been dyeing them??? If I didnt buy them that day....they will still be in their tanks tomorrow. It really doesnt matter to me......maybe I am over sensitive or something but this hobby IN GENERAL IS CRUEL!! If you guys are so worried about something that hapenned to these fish that they dont even remember now then you are in for a rude awakening. I would bet that at least 75% of fish bought at the fish store dont even last a few months. Mine will be alive and happr for alot longer......I am about to get a job at a LFS and spend alot of time there and also see alot of people just getting into the hobby that just dont care about what fish goes with another fish and just wants to do whatever they want and end up loosing ALOT of fish and just come back and buy more. I do think dyeing fish is cruel but it will happen anyways and when I see them in the store I dont like to punish them just for beeing dyed......I bought them to give them a chance at a better life


I work at an LFS, and you bought them because they had I V3 U on them. Or else you tanks would be full of Parrots and Painted Tetras.

No one's attacking you, I think we're simply saying we dont agree with the practice of supporting the dying of fish, which by buying them, you are doing.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> How long have they been dyeing them??? If I didnt buy them that day....they will still be in their tanks tomorrow. It really doesnt matter to me......maybe I am over sensitive or something but this hobby IN GENERAL IS CRUEL!! If you guys are so worried about something that hapenned to these fish that they dont even remember now then you are in for a rude awakening. I would bet that at least 75% of fish bought at the fish store dont even last a few months. Mine will be alive and happr for alot longer......I am about to get a job at a LFS and spend alot of time there and also see alot of people just getting into the hobby that just dont care about what fish goes with another fish and just wants to do whatever they want and end up loosing ALOT of fish and just come back and buy more. I do think dyeing fish is cruel but it will happen anyways and when I see them in the store I dont like to punish them just for beeing dyed......*I bought them to give them a chance at a better life *


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dracofish said:


> YES! girls are suckers for this type of thing..


Speak for yourself...if a dude gave me those fish I'd probably send him back to the store to buy something that could eat them...that and to bash the store owner over the head for carrying them...








[/quote]

well your a special lady


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

I think ive gathered that you do not like it.....but check out the common sence factor that I pointed out.....if you work at the LFS you would know what I mean. And actually if you see in that parrot pic you will see that I have another dyed parrot that is all pink and another parrot fry gow out that had not been dyed there dannyboy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

But they are genetic mutations of two other fish, which is unnatural







Bro, I see your common sense factor. But how about this. You buy those two fish. The retailer says "hey, these fish sell!" and orders 100 more. Thats 100 more fish who have to go through this process.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Unfortunately a lot of fish brought into the hobby do not make it. That is a fact. But why support the dyeing of fish by purchasing them? By dyeing the fish, an even larger percentage will die. Why make that percentage that much larger?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Your cat drinks crappy beer..

BTW, what's the darker fish in the 6th pick?


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

That fish is a Flowerhorn!

Ok guys....I do see what you are saying and its really a thoughtful way to look at it. But if I would not have bought those fish they STILL would be ordering 100 more for their next shipment. Its the sad plain truth. The ultimate loss is death.......what is worse....a bad experience or death? Maybe we should just stop buying fish all togethr since alot of people dont know what the hell they are doing and alot of fish die! Since we take care of our fish but alot of other people dont.....all we are doing in encouraging people to keep buying fish and killing them. Like I said this hobby is cruel in general. Heathy fish are bought and killed everyday......mine will still be alive......this is all im saying people! I am never posting pics of them AGAIN!


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> That fish is a Flowerhorn!
> 
> Ok guys....I do see what you are saying and its really a thoughtful way to look at it. But if I would not have bought those fish they STILL would be ordering 100 more for their next shipment. Its the sad plain truth. The ultimate loss is death.......what is worse....a bad experience or death? Maybe we should just stop buying fish all togethr since alot of people dont know what the hell they are doing and alot of fish die! Since we take care of our fish but alot of other people dont.....all we are doing in encouraging people to keep buying fish and killing them. Like I said this hobby is cruel in general. Heathy fish are bought and killed everyday......mine will still be alive......this is all im saying people! I am never posting pics of them AGAIN!


I feel for ya man. While I do not personally own any altered fish, it is a sad fact that many people get attacked on these forums for simply posting "fun pictures" for everyone to see.

I'm sure you're already well aware of the issues that all of these guys have pointed out and it sucks that everyone has to come down on you.

I, for one, would love to see any extra pics you have lying around of your woman! LOL j/king...

Take it in stride and stand up for what you believe in. These are the same guys who, everytime someone posts a large fish picture, ask what size tank the fish is in so that they can say things like:

1) You're going to need a bigger tank. You know that don't you?
2) That fish is WAY TOO BIG to be in that small tank
3) Hope you are planning an upgrade soon

...and the list goes on and on...

Thanks for sharing the pics though. Don't get worked up over these guys who have nothing better to do but criticize you.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

info on died fish


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> for all of you that feel this is cruelty to animal, please don't buy or keep any fish in your aquarium at all. confining them to such a small area as compare to their natural habit is even more cruelty.


Wow....its that hard to find somebody with some sence......bout time someone took a look at the BIG picture. But I will say again that I dont think its right and I really liked the artricle....thanx Mr Freez! I think I will print it out and take it to the LFS near by that would actually take into consideration. Most of the others will not. But my points still stand about the way this hobby in general is cruel. Everybody gets soo upset about this issue when perfectly good unaltered fish die every day because of improper care, shipping, over crowding.....this is far worse then beeing dyed IMO....so what do we do about this problem??? You cant really preach about one subject and then have nothing to say about the next, especially when abviously we care so much. Someone had answered the above quote and said that there is a different level of cruelty.....I dont agree with that at all. If you want to talk about cruelty then talk about cruelty....there is no "levels" of it! How bout death for cruelty? We are all responsible fish keepers (hopefully) but we encourage death of other fish by buying them from the fish stores. We dont personally kill them....but it hapends because we still buy them and they still make the money.......it ends up beeing a very cruel hobby. The way I look at it is every fish I buy........I save.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

That's sort of like saying "Oh well, it's a cruel hobby so let's just go the extra mile and start tattoing and piercing our fish as well." Like I said, lots of fish die, but why make it WORSE by condoning the dyeing of fish?


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

You know fish die...but you keep buyin them.....so hows that for saying "oh well" ? Just because you arent making things WORSE doesnt mean its ok









I dont think its right.....but just stop bashing me for having a different opinion on the subject....thats all I ask. I guess its just harder for me to look at it the way you guys do when the fish is staring me in the face. I cannot just not buy it because of the horrible thing that hapenned to it......horrible things happen to these fish in this hobby but this one servived......weather it was beeing dyed, beeing overcrowded during shipping, bad water conditions , starvation, not enough heat whatever it was it made it to my tank and will have perfect water conditions, all the room it needs, all the heat it needs, all the food it wants.

The reason for my madness is because people get so worked up on me for buying them because it is harmful and cruel and alot of fish die, but all three of those words also pertain to the hobby of fishkeeping which everybody here is obviously into.....


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great shot, but I must admitt that I agree with the others about dyed fish. Please read this quote and it will all become more clear why a lot of hobbyist think that dying is 'wrong':

quote is from frank "hastatus"

_QUOTE
Dr Stan MacMahon and Dr Peter Burgess explain the damage done to fish when they are barbarically injected with dye.

Some fishkeepers, and possibly even a few traders, may be puzzled as to why so much fuss has been made about dyed fish. On the face of it, the practice of dyeing or "painting" the fish seems fairly innocuous and the artificially dyed specimens are certainly very eye-catching in their various "day-glo" colours. So why push for a voluntary ban on selling them? Our investigations have revealed the truth behind the dyed fish saga.

Disco fish 
Our first encounter with dyed fish was back in the late 1980's. Thousands of artificially coloured glassfish, Parambassis ranga (formerly Chanda ranga) were imported into the UK.

The glassfish, so named because of its naturally semi-transparent body, obviously makes it an ideal subject for "painting".

They were seen with fluorescent shades of either blue, purple, red, yellow, orange or green produced by dyes.

They were (and still are) imported under the names "painted glassfish" or "disco fish" (presumably because their almost fluorescent colours resemble discotheque lights).

How is the dye applied? 
Intrigued as to how the dye was applied we decided to carry out a little research. A few coloured glassfish were sedated in MS222 anaesthetic and observed under a binocular microscope. It became apparent that the dye is not on the surface of the fish, but lay under the epidermis.

Furthermore, the dye appeared fluid and could be moved slightly by gently squeezing the coloured area.

This suggested that it must have been injected into the fish at various sites over the body in order to form the distinctive colour patterns. Our fears were confirmed a few years later when we were shown photographs of the colouring process, revealing that each fish is individually injected using a syringe and needle.

The practice of dye injection is undertaken by fish farmers in some regions of Asia (but not Singapore as far as we know). Clearly, the common name "painted glassfish" is a cruelly misleading description.

If one considers the relative bore size of the injection needle with that of a glassfish, it would be the equivalent of us receiving several jabs using a needle of pencil-sized diameter - not a pleasant thought.

As experienced fish scientists, we would never dream of injecting fish of such small size. No wonder the injection process is alleged to cause high mortalities.

Increasing the risk of disease... 
A survey which we carried out in the south of England revealed that over 40% of painted glassfish appeared to be suffering from lymphocystis virus. This disease manifests itself as a small whitish growths on the fish's body and fins.

An examination of the white growths under the powerful electron microscope confirmed our diagnosis. In contrast, less than 10% of the natural (unpainted) glassfish had lymphocystis.

It is possible that the injection process increases the risk of this disease, perhaps by transmitting the virus from fish to fish via the needle (the same needle is used to inject tens or even hundreds of fish).

Alternatively, the stress of being injected with the dye may lower the fish's natural immunity to lymphocystis. It must be said that, in our experience, those glassfish which survive the injection process go on to live fairly normal lives, despite the gaudy dyes present within their bodies. In time, the dye fades.

Moral issue 
Many people believe that fish do not feel pain and so injecting them with dyes is perfectly acceptable. In fact, increasing scientific evidence suggests that fish are indeed capable of feeling pain, though we have no way of telling whether they perceive painful events in the same way as we do.

So dye injection is likely to be a painful experience for the poor glassfish. In fairness, many traders and hobbyists were mislead, just as we first were, into thinking that these fish were simply painted with the dye. 
Now that the truth is out, it's time to stop this cruel practice, once and for all.

Other species which are sometimes dyed 
Glassfish are not the only species which are subjected to artificial colouring.

Many types of albino fish also make ideal "white cavasses" for colouring. We have observed the following artificially coloured fish in the UK, and suspect there may be others.

Albino versions of Corydoras catfish, such as aeneus; Tiger barbs; Albino Epalzeorhynchus (formerly Labeo) such as the Red-finned shark; Black widow tetras; Rams and some Botia species.

Typically these exhibit red or blue on part of the body, but the dyes are not as bright or gaudy as those used to inject glassfish.

Fish which have pale or semi-transparent bodies such as the glassfish, Kryptoterus, also suffer.

The PFK Ban Dyed Fish Campaign

Practical Fishkeeping ran an award-winning campaign which started in 1996 and asked aquatic retailers to sign a pledge that they would not sell dyed fish. The majority of British retailers signed up and dyed fish are now relatively uncommon in the UK.

This article was first published in the March 1998 issue of Practical Fishkeeping. _


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

it's pretty sad that, the poor parrots were dyed


----------



## joylinne (Apr 17, 2006)

<3 ur fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> > Your taste in females is far better than your taste in fish
> 
> 
> These are not all my fish...look at my other post before you say something like that. And yes about my girl....only the best for me!
> ...


First of all, they may not all be your fish, but you bought the 'I love you' fish.

Second, there's a thing called 'supply and demand'. Without demand there will be a diminishing supply.

Yes, people kill fish because they dont know what they're doing, but that's preventable with education. This fish dyeing practice is preventable by simply NOT BUYING THEM. But it's done and the girl likes them, time to turn the page.


----------

